# Holy Grail Found! Early 80's Mint Citizen Windsurfer D060 Found. All Original



## George VG (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello friends, I just want to share my experience and photos. I purchased this from a gentlemen in Utah. His grandmother had save it along with a bag of watches to give away. This Citizen D060 came in the original box, has the original hologram sticker and is MINT! Not a speck of dust or anything wrong with this watch. It is beautiful and stunning. The original band has the original silk screen printing that's still perfect. I want to share these photos with you. I had this watch back in 1984 and thought I would never find another! Perfect watch finding luck. Enjoy the pictures~


----------



## George VG (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## George VG (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## George VG (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## George VG (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## George VG (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## George VG (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, true mint! Enjoy it. Picked up one ip off the forum for my dad last year. He wore one while I was growing up. Great watch with the super cool color digital dial.


----------



## George VG (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## George VG (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you so much. That really "cool" grabbing one for your dad! This one was actually unworn....I'm off to buy a lotto ticket: )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Impressive watch, especially in this condition !

Congratulations George ! :-!


----------



## George VG (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you so much Reno!


----------



## George VG (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you laskavy!


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, good-looking watch.


----------

